# Where did all the cheap Epiphone tube amps go?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Used to be these things were everywhere for sale, now I rarely see one. Did they all die, or are people just loving them?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This is where one of them is.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I saw one recently but that is the only one I've seen in a while.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tone Chaser said:


> This is where one of them is.
> View attachment 383073


Is that a fender bronco I see????


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There were a couple of Epiphone amps available locally on Kijiji over the past couple of months. One was solid state, a couple of tube or tube hybrid. They are out there.

I got mine about a year ago at the local L&M , for a very reasonable price, with some nice Ei tubes in it. It is not modified, and stock appearing. It needs an EQ or quality boost pedal, like one of my Mesa Tonebursts, to enhance the cleans, and dramatically quite down an otherwise noisy amp. Otherwise, it sounds best dimed, using the guitar knobs.

@silvertonebetty , yes, that is my 1974 Bronco that I bought from a forum member in the Ottawa area. He was upfront about the condition of the amp, the questionable unknown mods, how it needed some TLC.
A price was agreed upon, and my friend lived pretty much across the street from the seller. My friend walked over, picked it up, brought it to me when he made it to Windsor for a visit. I had a very good tech straightened out that amp. I tried a few different speakers, and it’s an exceptionally good example now. You could gig with this one.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I bought a Epiphone Pacemaker $125 cnd 15 years ago in pawn shop in Cornwall. 
I owned it. Great sounding amp 
Photo is from Google.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have one Epi Jr that is a head with @Latole recommended resistor replace with new tubes and a Bitmo modified with JJ's and the resistor changed that I am building a head cabinet for.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I used to like the looks of these ones too - if I remember correctly they made a 4x12 and a head.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes it was a "Triggerman" solid state head.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Triggerman, is one of the amps that was available in the last month on the local Kijiji. 

I am very amp heavy, and not actively looking for any. I do daily cruise through Kijiji to keep my mind fresh on asking prices, and what sells quickly.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Used to be these things were everywhere for sale, now I rarely see one. Did they all die, or are people just loving them?



Head version just popped up on reverb.








Epiphone Valve Jr Head | Reverb


Compare prices, make an offer and get a deal on an Epiphone Valve Jr head!




reverb.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kijiji in the GTA:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

About 20 years ago, in the early days of eBay, I bought a Galaxie 10 for about 40 or 50 bucks. It’s a Class A, 6L6, 10 watt combo with a 10 inch speaker.



















As soon as I turned it on, it would blow the fuse. I can’t remember what it was, but there was clear evidence it had been doing this before I got it. I contacted the seller and they didn’t even argue and refunded my money. I was waiting for them to send me the cash to ship it back. Well 20 years later, I’m still waiting.

I’ve thought a couple times about getting it checked out but it keeps getting put on the back burner. Might actually be a cool little amp.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> As soon as I turned it on, it would blow the fuse.


If you want to try it yourself, we can help; looking at the schematic it's a good one to start. The quick-blow fuse faults are usually a hard fault and easy to discover...usually just continuity tests will reveal the culprit. Here's the schematic:


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> If you want to try it yourself, we can help; looking at the schematic it's a good one to start. The quick-blow fuse faults are usually a hard fault and easy to discover...usually just continuity tests will reveal the culprit. Here's the schematic:


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A 70WRMS speaker for a 5W amp is improperly matched so, the buyer may want to use another speaker/cab for the amp.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Improperly matched ? I just see speaker is a way too expensive.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


I can guarantee that he has the wrong power tube listed. Getting an EL34 to work with that amp is significant mods, and it would be closer to 25-30 watts.

I am also certain that the Lady Luck speaker comes stock in that cab.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It is not the power tube make a amp more powerfull,
How can you have 25-30 watts with original low power output transformer ? It will burn
This amp will stay at 5 watts

With only one 12AX7 and low power transformer you stay at few watts


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> I can guarantee that he has the wrong power tube listed. Getting an EL34 to work with that amp is significant mods, and it would be closer to 25-30 watts.
> 
> I am also certain that the Lady Luck speaker comes stock in that cab.



I didn't check into it, I just saw it and remembered this thread so decided to post it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The Kijiji add has no mention of an upgraded power transformer so, unless the OEM was designed with 200% loading factor, both the high tension and filament supplies would fold-back.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> The Kijiji add has no mention of an upgraded power transformer so, unless the OEM was designed with 200% loading factor, both the high tension and filament supplies would fold-back.


You are right


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is in Calgary


----------

